# intro & internal brake cable routing question...



## the desert fox (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I've been lurking around this MERCKX forum for a while now and I am still trying to soak in the vast amount of info to help me understand my new find. Needless to say, this is my first post. I think it is a 1993 Corsa Extra with TSX tubing. I say so because there is no other decals to show, but looking at the BB markings, the drive side says "H 8T" and the none driveside says "C 2703". But please correct me if I'm wrong. It is in Motorola Team color and it has the sticker under the clearcoat that says "Motorola Cyling Team". The bike is in good and rideable condition but I plan to do a complete tear down this winter and give it a thorough cleanup. my only concern right now is the sticky rear brake cable. I believe it needs replacement but I am hesitant to pull it out because I am not sure how to fish a new cable that is routed internally inside the top tube.
Is there a cable guide that will help do this easily? Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

ps: photos to follow


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

I've done this using a lawmower control cable ,,,any stiff wire small enough to go inside the housing would work..put a short sharp angle about 1/4 inch on one end then fish it through the length between the front and rear holes then grab the end with some neednose or hemostats when it appears. Then put the new cable housing on the wire at the front and pull it through the frame.. Remove the stiff wire and go on about hooking it up.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

The internal routing is done using a stainless or brass tube called a jet vent, so there's no worry about your cable/housing getting lost. Just thread it in there and it will pop out the back end in one piece...no need to cut housing or use ferrules. 

Check out this very informative post by framebuilder Curt Goodrich: 
http://curtgoodrich.blogspot.com/2007/08/jet-vent.html


----------



## hroch (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, on my Strada (S6M A9611), it is done different way- the entrances look like some braze-ons, the cable housing is not going through- the hole is just for the cable. Still there is some guide inside, I pushed the cable in and to my big relief it simply came out just at the right point. 
http://hrosaci.rajce.idnes.cz/Eddy_Merckx_frame/#P1000606.JPG


----------



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

hroch said:


> Well, on my Strada (S6M A9611), it is done different way- the entrances look like some braze-ons, the cable housing is not going through- the hole is just for the cable. Still there is some guide inside, I pushed the cable in and to my big relief it simply came out just at the right point.
> http://hrosaci.rajce.idnes.cz/Eddy_Merckx_frame/#P1000606.JPG


My SL strada has the same cable routing you mention...... the aperture is not large enough to allow the brake cable outer to pass through. 

I use a campy rear mech end stop ferrule type thing at each end to get the rear brake to feel right. It isn't great!


----------

